# Classic Diamondback



## WarmCoke (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I’m new to the forum and to mountain biking in general. My wife and I have four small children and we wanted to get into biking for the overall health of everyone and living in Boise, ID we live in a great area overall for cycling. My wife rides and older hard-tail Specialized Hark Rock, but Dad needed a bike too. I was all over the local Craigslist for weeks and filtering through so much crap it was hard to keep track of what I had called on and what I hadn’t. I knew I wanted a decent cycle and not one from Wal Mart.

I ended up with what I think is a 1983/84 Diamondback Trail Streak mountain bike in what seems to be VERY good condition. (I will try to post some pics in this thread soon of the bike.) No rust, original tires (if you can believe that) and seems to be in overall “I just sat in the garage” kind of condition. The seller threw in a rear rack, hard-sided rear rack bag (Cannondale), under-seat tool bag, new tube, some tools and a front handlebar bag all for $110.

The derailers – front and rear – were not fully working when I purchased it but with some adjustment of the high and low limiting screws I was able to get full function. My main question – is with a bike this old what other things should I be worried about or checking into? I know that tires would probably need to be replaced even though they seem to hold air and have tread. I don’t want a sidewall blowing out. What other things can you guys suggest. I like the idea now that I have purchased it of having an older bike that I can play around with and restore as needed. 

Let me know your thoughts…..


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you're on the right track getting it running again. I'd be concerned about the tires if they are dry rotted, perhaps the brake pads as well. If you're handy with tools, perhaps clean and repack the front and rear wheel hubs with fresh grease. If its shifting sluggishly, maybe change out the cables. 

Good luck with the family riding and getting/keeping healthy. And yes, post up some pics!

Rich.


----------



## WarmCoke (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Linoleum for the comment and the tips - I very much appreciate it.

Pictures of my new (old) bike as promised....love the look of this classic to be honest......























































I think that it is in great shape for a bike that is probably 26 years old.........


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

shifters, crank, brake levers look similar to the era of my sierra - 87ish?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

soreyes said:


> shifters, crank, brake levers look similar to the era of my sierra - 87ish?


It's from about 83 to 84, but the shifters have been replaced.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's nice, those decals take me back - remind me of the Harry Leary Turbo i always wanted - never had any hope of owning! I saw a near identical bike with Norco decals in Toronto just yesterday - same biplane fork, same colour - guess it was an asian factory that sold to several different brands.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on. Brings back memories of my first bike.

1984 DB MeanStreak:










Looong stable wheelbase.

At the time being over 210lbs, as I became a more aggressive rider, I systematically broke almost every component on the bike (including snapping in two those bull moose bars). I was riding pretty hard though. That will make a great family recreational cruiser for you.

Those shifters look to be more late 80's era, a nice upgrade.

Enjoy the ride....


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*A other early DB*

Chromed ascent , should clean up nice with a neverdull cleaning. Year?


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> I saw a near identical bike with Norco decals in Toronto just yesterday - same biplane fork, same colour - guess it was an asian factory that sold to several different brands.


The Norco/Nishiki/ Fiori`s from that era were made by 
Kawamura Cycles in Kobe Japan. Makes me wonder if these were too...


----------



## Chach0 (Mar 9, 2021)

Fred Smedley said:


> *A other early DB*
> 
> Chromed ascent , should clean up nice with a neverdull cleaning. Year?


You ever finish building this... I know I know I'm 11 years late...


----------

